# PINSTRIPING LEAFING MOTORCYCLE PAINT!



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Its summertime once again. ill be off of school all summer long. im ready to start taking dates for stripe work and graphics work.

if needed i also have a tow service available to pick up and drop off your ride. very cheap prices also.

thank you.

LINE IT UP

JAKE BLANCAS
559-455-7805

IF I DONT ANSWER PLEASE LEAVE A VOICEMAIL AND I WILL RETURN YOUR CALL AS SOON AS I CAN.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

see you real soon ...bro


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANK YOU


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

good work.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Work! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 14 2010, 08:38 AM~17780772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's Nice! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Any luck doing the swirls on the leafing


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 14 2010, 04:38 AM~17780772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOT


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 14 2010, 06:38 AM~17780772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SOME SIK ASS WORK LIL HOMIE!!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 14 2010, 10:38 AM~17780772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick! IS THAT A DARK BASE, SILVER STRIPE THEN RED CANDY?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

whoo wee! got 2 bikes popping off tommorow graphics leafed out and candied out missing summer school tommorow to candy them out. 

keep in mind im only 17


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

First bike to pop off this week. I have two more coming out today candied leafed and striped.!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Make that money youngblood :thumbsup:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

im going to say ...good job .little homie :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 22 2010, 09:59 AM~17854331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

another down one more to go today!

still needs to get cut and buffed


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 23 2010, 07:48 AM~17864249
> *another down one more to go today!
> 
> still needs to get cut and buffed
> ...


That's So Cool! I Need to Start Practicing Damn lol!  :cheesy:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 27 2010, 11:08 AM~17898214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Blue and the Tie Dye Leaf lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------

